# Marble Paint Jobs



## ski187ttle (Jun 7, 2006)

the best way to do a marble paint job, also how to lay patterns in the paint?


----------



## 89CapriceOnThree (May 10, 2006)

use serran(spelling) wrap in smaller squares...you have to do it in small areas are youll fuck it up


----------



## 2Hyper (Apr 21, 2006)

HOK Marbelizer is really easy to work with. I experimented with bubble wrap, foil, and serran wrap......the wrap worked the best.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 89CapriceOnThree_@Jul 19 2006, 09:47 AM~5801492
> *use serran(spelling) wrap in smaller squares...you have to do it in small areas are youll fuck it up
> *


 :uh: Wow.........your joking right?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Also do a search and you will come up with all the info you will ever need on marble. 

The easiest way that I found to do a whole car is to, spray the sides, hood, trunk and roof all separate. Have a friend helping and use the 30" roll of plastic masking. Have it unrolled and folded out before you spray. Right after you get done spraying put the plastic over top of the panels.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

this stuff is better than marble paint!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CRYSTAL-FX-Mask-New-Pa...oQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 19 2006, 11:13 AM~5802085
> *this stuff is better than marble paint!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CRYSTAL-FX-Mask-New-Pa...oQQcmdZViewItem
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 89CapriceOnThree_@Jul 19 2006, 09:47 AM~5801492
> *use serran(spelling) wrap in smaller squares...you have to do it in small areas are youll fuck it up
> *



dont listen to this guy :uh: :uh: 


you need to do it in as large a section as possible, preferably a whole side at a time, you gotta move fast and hopefully have a couple of extra hands around to lay out the plastic

:uh: :uh:


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Sometimes it dries to fast, you can add mineral spirits to slow it down.
It's much easier to do in cooler weather.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

hotstuff is right....do it in big sections and use a slow hardener


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Marbelizer doesn't use hardener, you use it straight
out of the can as is. And it's recommended to put
intercoat over it before clearing.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

So I dip the wrap in the can and dab it on the basecoat?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 4 2006, 03:15 PM~5903384
> *So I dip the wrap in the can and dab it on the basecoat?
> *



NO, YOU SPRAY IT LIKE NORMAL, IF ANYTHING, SHOOT IT KINDA HEAVY SO IT WILL STAY WET LONGER. THEN YOU LAY THE PLASTIC ON THE WET PAINT FOR A MINUTE OR SO AND REMOVE


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

so the, patterns are random


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Aug 4 2006, 12:19 PM~5902982
> *Marbelizer doesn't use hardener, you use it straight
> out of the can as is. And it's recommended to put
> intercoat over it before clearing.
> *


well i thought the thread was on marble paint jobs....not marbleizer, and if your doin it the old fashioned way you base it dark, top it light,reduce it and USE SLOW HARDENER


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Are the effects any different when you use marbleizer compaired to marble paint jobs?


----------

